
5 Habits I Keep Reminding Myself to Be a Better Developer - bajcmartinez
https://medium.com/livecodestream/5-habits-i-keep-reminding-myself-to-be-a-better-developer-cf32a9dfdf24
======
bajcmartinez
I've posted this article which is based on my personal experience, and I'd
love to hear from all of you, what makes you better at coding? maybe even a
better hacker?

